# Datei mit Programm öffnen und nicht im Browser



## Tyrone (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe eine Datei auf dem Server. Diese Datei möchte ich mit einem Link, welcher sich in einem HTML befindet, öffnen. Die Datei soll jedoch mit dem richtigen Programm (im Windows) und nicht im Browser geöffnet werden. 

z.B. wenn ich eine namederdatei.xls habe, soll nach einem Klick auf den Link das Excel mit dieser Datei gestartet werden.

Danke scho im Voraus für die Hilfe


Bye


----------



## cameeel (18. Mai 2005)

Hi,

 das ist leider eine Browsereinstellung soweit ich weis, d.h. du hast keinen Einfluss darauf wie der Browser mit der Datei umgeht, jeder Client kann das in seinem Browser also selbst einstellen...

  MfG
  cAm3eel


----------

